# Fast Reply



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I really like out new plant section! And the fast reply box is wonderful, is there anyway to add it to the other sections? Hope  I am not asking to much in one day! hah! Gotta love me!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, we can set up fast replies for the other forum sections. Give me a day or two...



hibiscusmile said:


> Hey guys, I really like out new plant section! And the fast reply box is wonderful, is there anyway to add it to the other sections? Hope  I am not asking to much in one day! hah! Gotta love me!


----------



## Ian (Oct 14, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hey guys, I really like out new plant section! And the fast reply box is wonderful, is there anyway to add it to the other sections? Hope  I am not asking to much in one day! hah! Gotta love me!


You're just far to high maintenance Becky


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 14, 2008)

i want a treasure.. (oh ian.....)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 14, 2008)

Ian said:


> You're just far to high maintenance Becky


I know Ian, good to hear from you, u been talkin to me hubby? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Ian (Oct 15, 2008)

What makes you think that Becky?! Of course I have


----------

